# lady is a tramp



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

my female rbp has been breeding with one male for the last six to eight weeks, this weekend she laid a batch of eggs with him again but 4 days later she layed another batch with the other male in my aquarium, I was under the impression that once a pair was established they stayed together, does anyone have any thoughts on this (and i dont know what i am going to do with all the eggs)


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

They definately have prefered mates.I have 2 breeding pairs in my tank.Once in a while I will see the one male try to get it on with another female(from the other pair) even so much as the larger male chase the smaller one out of the nest he is building, and take it over.I have yet to see them actually succefully breed apart from their mates though.


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

afew times both males would build anest at the same time but she always went with the same male, un til this last time , and i can tell the males apart so it was quite obvious,i was quite suprised


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is very unusual for her to be mating with another male. I have never heard of that. Anyway, congrats on the two batches of eggs!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nike's piranha would have 3 males building nests and the females dropping eggs where they wanted. There's a video of the runt in the tank getting his first nest raided by all the others in tank including the female who spawned there.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah it does happen, just keep an eye on the aggression, or you'll end up with dead P's.

If you arent gonna do anything with the eggs, just flush em.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

welcome to p-fury and good luck with ur eggs


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

mantis said:


> yeah it does happen, just keep an eye on the aggression, or you'll end up with dead P's.
> 
> If you arent gonna do anything with the eggs, just flush em.


yes ive noticed the second male is way more aggressive than the first one ever was guarding the nest, ill keep an eye on them , would it help to turn the temp down , its 80 now


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Well that is unusual, then again, I've heard of a piranah sandwich (2 males on either side of the femal and they all spawn at the same time)


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Well that is unusual, then again, I've heard of a piranah sandwich (2 males on either side of the femal and they all spawn at the same time)


ive never heard of this but i bet it would look cool


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow "Reta", where or who told you this? I wanna see this.


----------

